# New to this all!!!!!



## xclairex (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everyone
I am twentytwo from the Morpeth area me and my husband have bee TTC for about six years now. Last year it was shown that my husband has a blockage somewhere and we will need IVF. 
Last week we had our first appointment at the life centre in Newcastle and was told there was no waiting list which we were so happy about   (after being told there could be a three and a half year one). So my husband is booked in for the start September for a sperm retrieval. And providing that goes well treatment should start after a couple of months. I am not really sure of what the treatment consists of I think I know the basics so if anyone can help?
Also I think I have my hopes up to much of it working first time and I am not thinking what if it doesn't work, the main thing I am worried about is I am a Diabetic and I am worried about what complications that will make .
Love Claire


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Claire,

Welcome to Fertility Friends,

You have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship. A moderator will be along shortly to leave yuo some links to help you find your way around the site if you havent already 

Good luck for your tx  

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Claire, 

Welcome to the boards. You'll find some great support here, the ladies are lovely here!!

Rachel xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Claire
  
Great News about No waiting list! I understand your worries but so long as your diabetes is controlled I am sure you will be fine having IVf, Ive personally not come across anything that contra indicates it  i just did a quick search and there are a few diabetic members on the site, I think your blood sugars need to be stable for the IVf, but your consultant should be able to advise/reasure you

I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members 
who really do have an understanding of your situation, you will find some appropriate starting points from my Links 
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for eachThe Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. 
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Welcome to ff.  I'm pregnant following treatment at the centre for life and the team there are fantastic and you'll be looked after.  My husband was worried about the sperm retreival but said it was ok, so tell yours not to worry too much (men can be so sensitve about all this stuff!).  Just take one part of the treatment at a time and the clinic will guide you through it.  Feel free to message me with any questions and best of luck.

Tracy xxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there good luck to you and hubby hope it all goes fabby !!!!
all the very best here is hoping you get a   at the end of it all .


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

xclairex

well erm brief guide to ivf (that I experienced) 

1) they train you how to take injections you do one in a morning - this stimulates you to produce more follicles (can have eggs inside, or not) than you would in a normal month. i think this starts so many days into your period im afraid thats a little hazy

2) then after so many days i had to take another injection at the same time to stop me ovulating

3) then they scan you see how many and how big your follicles are, they told me needed 3 or more measuring over 17mm

4) they keep scanning you till you have these - they can stop at this stage if not enough

5) once have enough follicles gave me late night injection to take about 930pm to make me ovulate within 24-36 hrs and booked me in for my Egg collection

6) took sedation tablet night before, on the morning, and when arrived at hospital, and was given something similar to morphine into my hand and had gas and air "on tap" which didnt make me feel sick like i thought and used it to the max just incase was gonna feel anything!!!!!

7) then you get phone call ever day from the embriologist telling how how the embies are doing, some will perish along the way

 the embriologist will then decide the best embryo/s to put back in and ring you to tell you the time of the ET - embryo transfer. embryo transfer just like a smear nothing to worry about over in 5 mins.

9) you have the 2ww before going back for blood pregnancy test. pregnancy test is 2 weeks after the egg collection.

as i say this may NOT be identical to yours and im working off memory here, but i hoped ive helped 

best of luck hunny


----------



## xclairex (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanx for the info anything I can read helps!
Claire x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

no worries and good luck


----------



## xclairex (Jun 25, 2008)

I've just got a letter in the post this morning for a antenatal appointment at the maternity part of the hospital and to my knowledge I am not pregnant and haven't even started our treatment yet! Does any one know if this is normal to get one one or is it just a mix up? Could it be to do with my diabetes? Thanks x


----------



## kas1872 (Jul 13, 2008)

hi Claire,,, im karen and i am also new to the site,,,i am made up there is not waiting list for u and hubby,,, and i wouldnt really worry about ur diabetes,,, ,they are really good at monitoring u very closely during treatment, before during and after pregnancy,,,, i dont have diabetes but i have ME,,, fibro,, and a auto immune condition and the health professionals are good at monitoring u closely,,,,, heres hoping there will be the tiny pitter patter of feet soon,,,, good luck

hugs karen


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

xclairex said:


> I've just got a letter in the post this morning for a antenatal appointment at the maternity part of the hospital and to my knowledge I am not pregnant and haven't even started our treatment yet! Does any one know if this is normal to get one one or is it just a mix up? Could it be to do with my diabetes? Thanks x


Sounds like a bad mix up to me hun  especially if they have been specific about it being an antenatal appointment.
although I do believe some fertilty clinics are held in the maternity building/deptartment of some hospitals  
Which I personaly find terrible and upsetting


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Me too. Though it was just me though


----------



## xclairex (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help I am going to try and give them a ring in the morning to find out. I don't think they have apart for fertility at that maternity unit so it can't be for that. I know what you mean about having to go through the maternity department to go and see some one about fertility we used to have to do that at our old hospital which is totally insensitive!
But thankyou for your replies   x


----------



## Bazza (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Claire,

I'm also new to this site and about to start  IVF for the first time, I just wanted to wish you lots of luck and     and   that your dreams come true.

You'll find a lot of support and great advice from lovely people on here.

Take care and lots of luck x


----------

